# Would Google Stadia make gaming 4K/60fps in your Model 3 possible?



## KOS (Mar 18, 2019)

Google just unveiled its gaming streaming service that will be able to run full HD (or 4K) at 60 fps on any device with internet connection (25 MB/s min). Does this mean we will be able to game on the onboard browser? I am waiting for my M3 AWD delivery so I am maybe missing something.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

KOS said:


> Does this mean we will be able to game on the onboard browser?


The onboard browser is barely usable. Don't plan on doing much of anything useful with it. It just kind-of, sort-of works... sometimes.


----------



## dannyskim (Nov 14, 2016)

KOS said:


> Google just unveiled its gaming streaming service that will be able to run full HD (or 4K) at 60 fps on any device with internet connection (25 MB/s min). Does this mean we will be able to game on the onboard browser? I am waiting for my M3 AWD delivery so I am maybe missing something.


I don't see where the required internet connection speed is stated, but I am highly doubtful that 25 MB/s would be the minimum required for 4k at 60fps. Just doesn't seem feasible to me even if that's what Google itself is stating.

As for gaming on the browser, Chrome is required. The browser on the Model 3 is barebones linux distro, so that's a nope on that one.

Also, cloud gaming on a wireless connection probably wouldn't be feasible either. Latency would be the biggest issue there, probably too much of a slow connection. Given that the Stadia controller built exclusively for using with the service connects through WiFi to the Stadia service itself to reduce latency, that's another obstacle to get by.


----------



## Frully (Aug 30, 2018)

If you were parked somewhere with an awesome wifi connection...
the requirement of hardware video decode is surely met since media player will eventually be a thing...

...it's remotely possible - but definitely not in its current incarnation. in...CAR...nation...get it?


----------



## Fredbob711 (Sep 12, 2017)

What does everyone think the chances are that you could eventually run Google Stadia on the screen in the 3? From what I understand, eventually all Stadia should require would be a browser capable of accessing YouTube. I think Google is initially restricting it to Chrome, but maybe some time in the future it would work. Be a nice way to pass the time at Superchargers or once FSD is fully implemented, and it kind of makes sense since Tesla already has support for Bluetooth controllers and an always on Internet connection.

I know Tesla doesn't necessarily like to play nice with the major tech companies (hence no Google Auto or Apple CarPlay) but since all this should require is a browser it could work.


----------



## 3V Pilot (Sep 15, 2017)

It's a very cool idea but I'd be very surprised if Tesla allowed it. They already have the "old school" video games for passing time while charging and adding another service that takes up bandwidth just doesn't make sense. Given so many Tesla owners have free data for life it doesn't seem likely Tesla would be on board. Only time will tell though, it would be fun!


----------



## J Hunkins (Sep 26, 2017)

Yeah the "requires Chrome" pretty much shuts this down cold. The browser doesn't allow sound output either. You could of course use a tablet/laptop in the car (with a solid WiFi connection).


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

J Hunkins said:


> Yeah the "requires Chrome" pretty much shuts this down cold.


_*OR DOES IT????*_


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1109076945189376001


----------



## J Hunkins (Sep 26, 2017)

Hmm! So it seems a little too serendipitous that Tesla is moving to Chromium browser shortly after the Stradia announcement. Hopefully it will allow sound output. Then we can use virtually any music streaming service, watch movies/shows, ... and play high quality games! Of course you'll likely need a good WiFi connection for more complex games to be playable. Starlink internet to the rescue...


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

J Hunkins said:


> Then we can use virtually any music streaming service, watch movies/shows, ...


Actually, it probably doesn't allow that. Chromium doesn't include Flash or any DRM-related features natively. And that means that you can't use it for most video and music streaming services. I'm guessing that Tesla will not allow the installation of browser plugins, but maybe they'll surprise me.

https://arcolinux.com/how-to-play-netflix-in-your-chromium-browser/


----------



## timtesla (May 9, 2018)

The resolution of the model 3 screen is supposedly 1920x1200, which would mean you could in theory stream games at 1080p with small black bars on the top and bottom of the image. 

Right now the spec sheet for Stadia says chrome only, which means other chromium based browsers are left out, including the future model 3 browser. The only mobile phones that support it were the google pixel phones. It sounds like they really want you to use this exclusively on the pixel/google products.

Elon just tweeted yesterday that all superchargers would have free Wi-fi in the future, and video/audio would be enabled while parked to allow movie streaming. Because of this, I dont think a stable internet connection for stadia would be an issue. 

This is fun to think about, but I think stadia will not be coming to our cars any time soon. However, I think there is still a possibility this could happen with another browser based game streaming service that is not 100% locked to the google ecosystem.


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

KOS said:


> Google just unveiled its gaming streaming service that will be able to run full HD (or 4K) at 60 fps on any device with internet connection (25 MB/s min). Does this mean we will be able to game on the onboard browser? I am waiting for my M3 AWD delivery so I am maybe missing something.


I suspect that it will be a long time after FSD is working before moving video is allowed to be viewed from the driver's seat. Too many state laws have to be changed.
Elon's indication that a new browser that allows video from a Supercharger gives hope while charging, but didn't really address stationary or charging even on destination chargers.


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

garsh said:


> The onboard browser is barely usable. Don't plan on doing much of anything useful with it. It just kind-of, sort-of works... sometimes.


I think I literally have gotten 3 web pages to load on my browser. And I don't mean websites, I mean literally 3 individual pages


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

I was the same when I got it a year ago, but recent releases seem to be pretty reliable. But you do need a probably better than decent cellular connection.


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

Ed Woodrick said:


> I was the same when I got it a year ago, but recent releases seem to be pretty reliable. But you do need a probably better than decent cellular connection.


Mine does nothing whether on WiFi or 4 bars of LTE.


----------

